

Watch a Nearby Nova Explosion With Your Own Eyes Tonight - xtraclass
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/outthere/?p=952#.UhMU9OYW0j0

======
erez
There is no indication of whether you need to be in the northern hemisphere to
watch this, and in which countries.

~~~
kaybe
[http://catserver.ing.iac.es/staralt/](http://catserver.ing.iac.es/staralt/)
and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delphinus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delphinus)
give you the needed information.

\-- (In the calculator, for the coordinates, use 21:00:00 right ascension and
+10:00:00 declination as given by wikipedia, and specify your own location, or
choose a nearby observatory.) --

------
RobotCaleb
What will this look like through Hubble?

